# Operas You Only Like for a Single Aria



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There are operas that I really don't care for much but that have a golden aria buried in them. Here is one example of this for me. What are some others?

Balfe's Bohemian Girl. The aria I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls is awesome.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Louise for "Depuis le jour"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ombre legere (Shadow song) - Mayerbeer's Dinorah


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Lakmé, Pearl Fishers, Abduction from the Seraglio, Cosi fan Tutte, Lucia di Lammermoor, Norma, Martha, usw. There are more but I’ve started enough fires!:lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Die Tote Stadt*, Marietta's song/duet. I hate the rest of it.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Louise for "Depuis le jour"


Snap! I was going to say exactly the same thing.

N.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

MAS said:


> *Die Tote Stadt*, Marietta's song/duet. I hate the rest of it.


Even Mein sehnen mein wehnen?


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Prince Igor: Polovetsian Dances


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

vivalagentenuova said:


> Even Mein sehnen mein wehnen?


I'd forgotten that aria was in that opera! Perhaps I could exclude it, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> There are operas that I really don't care for much but that have a golden aria buried in them. Here is one example of this for me. What are some others?
> 
> Balfe's Bohemian Girl. The aria I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls is awesome.


Especially when Jessye Norman sang it at her vocal peak and in her most glamorous dress:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no desire to sit through an entire Le Hugenots, but O Beau Pays is one of my favorite of Sutherland's arias:



. Meyerbeer wrote some of the hardest arias for sopranos to sing in the entire repertoire. The Italians wrote in exposed Eb's for their divas to sing whereas the French climaxed more on D and in notes that are not held so long BUT Meyerbeer in particular wrote arias for sopranos that have possibly the most fiendishly difficult coloratura I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Richard Strauss : "Ich komme, ich komme"


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

_Die Meistersinger_ - just the Act III quintet.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I would hate to say that I only like a certain opera for one aria since my opinion of the opera could change upon further listening, but a possibility here is _Rigoletto_. I like "La donna è mobile", but the other parts of the opera I've heard are musically uninteresting to me. Plus, the morbid plot doesn't help.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

_Lakmé_ by Léo Delibes, which has that one beautiful aria.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> _Lakmé_ by Léo Delibes, which has that one beautiful aria.


I'd say one bravura aria and one beautiful duet.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Maid of Orléans*, "Tak chas nastal," as sung by Irina Arkhipova on a Melodya highlight LP which I wore out. Then, decades later, I saw the opera and was disappointed. The aria was still as fascinating (now sung by Dolora Zajic), but the rest of the opera...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*La Wally*. I only recall the aria _Ebben, ne andrò lontana_ from this opera and have never seen it onstage. The one recording I've heard was a dim live Tebaldi one, years and ago.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

MAS said:


> *La Wally*. I only recall the aria _Ebben, ne andrò lontana_ from this opera and have never seen it onstage. The one recording I've heard was a dim live Tebaldi one, years and ago.


Yes, I would pretty much agree with this, although the orchestral passages (intermezzi and preludes) have something to recommend them.

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Flamen perdonami from Lodoletta (but I can still enjoy the rest of the opera to a certain degree).

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> *La Wally*. I only recall the aria _Ebben, ne andrò lontana_ from this opera and have never seen it onstage. The one recording I've heard was a dim live Tebaldi one, years and ago.


Bang on. I did get the Tebaldi studio recording (many years ago on LP) on the strength of that aria. What a disappointment! I probably only listened to it once or twice. No idea what Toscanini saw in it. He named his daughter after it, if you remember.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Lakmé, Pearl Fishers, Abduction from the Seraglio, Cosi fan Tutte, Lucia di Lammermoor, Norma, Martha, usw. There are more but I've started enough fires!:lol:


I want to know which single aria from each opera. :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I want to know which single aria from each opera. :lol:


I shall endeavour to comply with your request.

Lakmé - Flower Duet
Pearl Fishers - Au fond du temple saint
Seraglio - oh, wie will ich triumphieren
Lucia - Mad Scene
Norma - Casta Diva
Martha - Letzte Rose


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

On a related note, what about Operas You Like Without Any Single Likeable Aria?

*Cough*Das Rheingold*Cough*


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

adriesba said:


> I would hate to say that I only like a certain opera for one aria since my opinion of the opera could change upon further listening, but a possibility here is _Rigoletto_. I like "La donna è mobile", but the other parts of the opera I've heard are musically uninteresting to me. Plus, the morbid plot doesn't help.


Rigoletto is one of my favorite operas (and the favorite Verdi opera). It is the most musically progressive and interesting opera Verdi ever wrote.
I suggest you re-listen to the first act duet starting at "Ah, veglia, o donna, questo fiore"; the third act quartet "Bella figlia dell'amore" or Gilda's death scene from "Lassù in cielo" which may change your opinion.
Also technically "La donna è mobile" is not an aria but a canzone


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> I shall endeavour to comply with your request.
> 
> Lakmé - Flower Duet
> Pearl Fishers - Au fond du temple saint
> ...


I might agree with you on Martha, but not on any of the others.

I couldn't live without Norma. Even Wagner loved it.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I might agree with you on Martha, but not on any of the others.
> 
> I couldn't live without Norma. Even Wagner loved it.


Even Homer nodded!:lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Even Homer nodded!:lol:


Incidentally, there's more to *Lakmé* than the (in)famous _Flower Duet_. I wouldn't say it's one of my favourite operas, but I rather enjoyed it recently when I listened to the Lombard recording with Mady Mesplé, which is much better than the Sutherland one.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Incidentally, there's more to *Lakmé* than the (in)famous _Flower Duet_. I wouldn't say it's one of my favourite operas, but I rather enjoyed it recently when I listened to the Lombard recording with Mady Mesplé, which is much better than the Sutherland one.


I also prefer the more recent Natalie Dessay recording. But I'm not much of a Sutherland fan.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just bought a Callas 6 disc set of Arias so I'll be getting familiar with a lot of them. But normally I prefer to listen to the complete operas.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

There are very few. I think Suor Angelica scores highly. Taking Senza Mamma away doesn't leave much!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

amfortas said:


> On a related note, what about Operas You Like Without Any Single Likeable Aria?
> 
> *Cough*Das Rheingold*Cough*


:devil:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aerobat said:


> There are very few. I think Suor Angelica scores highly. Taking Senza Mamma away doesn't leave much!


I might say the same, but would amend it to, "Taking Senza Mama and everything that follows away."


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I just bought a Callas 6 disc set of Arias so I'll be getting familiar with a lot of them. But normally I prefer to listen to the complete operas.


I do too usually, and actually Callas is better heard in a complete role than in individual arias, as she always sees the role in its totality and can find as much significance in a single line of recitative as in the big moments. On the other hand, she is also brilliant at changing her voice character depending on the role and the style.

Enjoy.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

amfortas said:


> On a related note, what about Operas You Like Without Any Single Likeable Aria?
> 
> *Cough* *Cough*


One of the many operas I don't like without any single likeable aria:

Nixon in China


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

amfortas said:


> On a related note, what about Operas You Like Without Any Single Likeable Aria?
> 
> *Cough*Das Rheingold*Cough*


*Pelléas et Mélisande*


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> *Pelléas et Mélisande*


Off the top of my head - Lulu, Wozzek, Jenufa, Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

However, the whole opera in the right staging is really most excellent. Definitely better in a theatre than as a recording though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there any good aria in Strauss' Capriccio that I can like? Otherwise the whole opera is a massive bore to me.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Is there any good aria in Strauss' Capriccio that I can like? Otherwise the whole opera is a massive bore to me.


There's the opening string quintet, but after that it gets kind of sleepy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> Is there any good aria in Strauss' Capriccio that I can like? Otherwise the whole opera is a massive bore to me.


There's the closing scene.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> Is there any good aria in Strauss' Capriccio that I can like? Otherwise the whole opera is a massive bore to me.


Heretic!:lol:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

vivalagentenuova said:


> There's the opening string quintet, but after that it gets kind of sleepy.


Another heretic!:lol:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Der Rosenkavalier. just the trio.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

Here is a list of operas that I like only like a single aria or scene in:

1) Il Corsaro, Giuseppe Verdi (Act III, Eccomi Prigionero)

I have known about this aria for a while and finally got to listen to the full opera a week or two ago. There are some nice scenes but the only part that really stands out for me is still this aria.






2) La Gioconda, Amilcare Ponichelli (Dance of the Hours)

Been a while since I have listened to this opera (maybe about a year or two), but the standout part for me has always been the Dance of the Hours. I think this is one I need to relisten to sometime soon rediscover.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amfortas said:


> On a related note, what about Operas You Like Without Any Single Likeable Aria?
> 
> *Cough*Das Rheingold*Cough*


Actually, _Rheingold_ has several arias, and it would be odd to like the opera if one didn't find them likable. At a minimum, there's Erda's warning, Donner's summoning of the mists, Wotan's "Abendlich strahlt," and Loge's beautiful little tribute to love.

In order to get his singers to sing in the legato style he wanted, Wagner said to them "There are no recitatives in my operas. It's all arias."


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Fedora: "Amor ti vieta"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Fedora: "Amor ti vieta"


And even that is over before you know it. But who cares? In fedoras I prefer the hat.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The love duet from 'L'Incoronazione di Poppea' by Monteverdi. The last scene of a four hour opera.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

There are quite a few operas of which I only know one aria, but as I've never heard the rest I suppose they don't count.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Federico's lament from _L'arlesiana_

Au fond du temple saint from _The Pearlfishers_


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Federico's lament from _L'arlesiana_
> 
> Au fond du temple saint from _The Pearlfishers_


What is the rest of *L'arlesiana* like? I've only ever heard Federico's Lament.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> What is the rest of *L'arlesiana* like? I've only ever heard Federico's Lament.


L'arlesiana has another hit, it's the aria _Esser Madre È Un Inferno_. Here is the famous recording by Muzio:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

silentio said:


> L'arlesiana has another hit, it's the aria _Esser Madre È Un Inferno_. Here is the famous recording by Muzio:


Oh I have this on a Muzio CD. I'd forgotten all about it, and I couldn't sing it to you now. I should dig it out.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

L'arlesiana is typical Verismo fare. I quite like it apart from the two main arias (there is also a passable baritone aria that Gobbi recorded). I wouldn't have thought the complete opera would have been your thing, as you don't like Adriana Lecouvreur much. There are a lot of other verismo operas that are superior in my opinion.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Federico's lament from _L'arlesiana_
> 
> This is a fantastic aria/arioso.
> 
> Au fond du temple saint from _The Pearlfishers_


The famous recording by Björling and Merrill is still a favorite

I also like _comme autrefois_, for Leila, _je crois entendre encore_ for Nadir


----------

